# eggs?



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 22, 2005)

ok similar to my previous post..in my magazine i read that using one egg, mixing it with a fork or something, and applying it to your face will give your complexion a nice glow..is this true? or anything else for a glowing face..thanks again!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

Hm, haven't heard that one, but I have heard that eggs make great hair masks. Well, they both go on the head


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

I heard that too but I can tell you that a much better way to go is Strawberry yogurt mixed with a bit of honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask me why Strawberry. All I know is it works.


----------



## stacey (Jan 4, 2006)

I heard the egg mask works if you're oily


----------



## shemainrainman (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not sure about using both the egg white and york. But using egg whites as a peel off mask will help pull blackheads out.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 5, 2006)

I've heard to use the whites for oily skin and the yolks for dry. I've never tried either. Eggs gross me out a little


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

eggs + mayo + avocados make GREAT hair masques


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 12, 2006)

I read some MA's tip in some magazine or something and he said he uses egg white under foundation. It tightens the skin like a mini lift when it dries, then he puts the rest of his makeup over top.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 12, 2006)

really?? ive never heard of leaving it ON...but it sounds like a good idea! thank ya!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I read some MA's tip in some magazine or something and he said he uses egg white under foundation. It tightens the skin like a mini lift when it dries, then he puts the rest of his makeup over top._

 
wouldn't that......smell? eww i don't think i could do that.but that sounds like it'd work.cheap too haha.very interesting.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 13, 2006)

i tried it, made my face dry.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2006)

My mom uses eggs and also mayo as a really good conditioner at times.  The eggs really strengthen your hair.  The only face mask I know of uses oatmeal.


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Dec 27, 2010)

What I've always done is whisk the egg white until frothy, smooth it over clean skin an rinse it off after its dry. It tightens your sin, pulls out black heads and lightens any discoloration. Then afterwards I take a little of the yolk and spread it on. It is super moisturizing! And this way you don't waste any of the egg.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2010)

Karinalicious53 said:


> What I've always done is whisk the egg white until frothy, smooth it over clean skin an rinse it off after its dry. It tightens your sin, pulls out black heads and lightens any discoloration. Then afterwards I take a little of the yolk and spread it on. It is super moisturizing! And this way you don't waste any of the egg.



 	I love this idea.. two masques from one egg!  I will have to give it a try


----------

